# 26 year who is sick and tired of being sick and tired.



## JahmeAnne (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank. God. I found this group. You guys are a god send..

My experience with IBS-C has been a massive life affector for the last year and a half. Everyday, everything I eat or drink results in nausea, massive bloating, gas that I can't move out, and of course constipation. It all seems to get trapped near the top of my colon. My whole tract feels like it doesn't move. I'm honestly convinced that I may have pelvic floor dysfunction and that scares me beyond belief.

I have doctors who will not listen to me and help me find the causation of this illness. Instead their solution involved frequent laxative use (which I believe have messed me up more). These are the same doctors that threw antibiotic after antibiotic down my throat (which is what I think caused this in the first place)

Lucky I just started Amitiza, but I have yet to feel relief...

My parents are not supportive at all and simply have a "deal with it attitude". I have felt so alone and so defeated dealing with this issue. It is messing up my life. It hurts too much to exercise, it hurts to much go to out and socialize. It hurts too much to live. It's affecting me mentally, socially, physically. It's affecting my relationships with people. It's caused high levels of anxiety and depression.

I know this all sounds like blabber, but I've been keeping this bottled up for so long. I'm on the verge of crying right now. I am scared and I feel like this will never go away. Eating healthy, drinking a lot of water...nothing seems to work....


----------



## JahmeAnne (Apr 9, 2014)

And sorry, my grammar is awful right now....so stressed.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

I know what it feels like. I hardly go out. Initially, my immediate family did not understand. But now they do. I suggest that you give them the book "making sense of ibs" to help them

understand the seriousness of the problem. You also have us all to talk to when you are down.

Staying alone and not going out might not be the reason for IBS, but it can aggravate it. Try to go out more if you can. Meet people near you or even on meetup.com.

take care.


----------



## mohit (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey jahme anne

First of all we have been through the same problem but now i have improved to such a level that my stools are Not loose though i still go to toilets 3-4times a day but my problems have reduced to very low manageable levels.i think for most of the people here stress plays a great role in messing up things.So i actually shared this problem with my closed ones and friends i have got a great help.plus to be mentally strong i took help from spirituality.i read all kinds of spiritual books in my religion and believe the divine power is present which helps me.ONE DAY I WILL BE CURED AND I AM SURE.JUST WAITING FOR THAT DAY.so be happy and post whatever you want here and we will help you.


----------



## taralouisehepworth (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi Jahme Anne,

I'm new to this website and have just read about your problems - I'm also in a similar position.

I'm 18 and believe it or not, have been suffering from a digestive/bowel disorder since the age of about 10. I first started noticing that I'd bloat up after eating, I'd always feel poorly, I got really bad cramps more than anything and my toilet habits were odd, especially compared to my friends and families - I noticed that I'd not go to the toilet for days, not through choice but because I couldn't and other days, I wasn't off the toilet!

My first trip to the doctors was when I began to feel really, really poorly one summer (I was about 10 years old) and I was in floods of tears due to the pain of the cramps so, my dad rushed me to the hospital in the car where he was just told I was "dehydrated" and that the best thing to do was to give me loads of ice pops - naturally, this didn't help and it just made it A LOT worse. About a year or so after this, my mum took me to see my GP as I never stopped complaining about feeling ill after eating and my general attitude towards most things children normally love declined however, the doctor just put it down to being "part of growing up" and said that it's something "every child goes through". After this, visits to the doctors seemed pointless because none of them would listen, they'd tell me that I needed to exercise more, that I need to eat healthier, that I was just stressed from school. Finally, at the age of 14, one GP realised that it ISN'T normal and put me on Colofac tablets for IBS. The tablets didn't work and writing food diaries proved pointless and there is never one type of food/drink that sets me off - a pint of water can cripple me just as much as a slice of cake will! So, I went back where I was then tested for ovarian cancer, STD's and all sorts of silly idea but the tests were negative, obviously so I was then back to square one. At this point, I was 17 and I'd had enough. I went and saw a different GP and cried my heart out to her - I explained the emotional stress it causes, the physical pain, the fact that it rules my life and she sent me for every blood, urine and stool test that she could. I was also referred to a gastroenterology team. So far, I am still unsure of what is wrong with me but I've had an endoscopy and an MRI scan but they still can't find anything. I'm finding my self feeling more and more depressed and angry about it each day, as nobody seems to understand or want to help me.

You should know that you aren't alone and I completely get how you feel. Stay positive!


----------



## beckylouise95 (Apr 20, 2014)

I know exactly how you feel I always say I'm sick of been sick I'm 18 and I've had this since I was 2 weeks old! I went through years if been told it was in my head which if course made everything so much worse. I eventually took control myself and finally at 18 it looks like in getting some where.


----------



## beckylouise95 (Apr 20, 2014)

I've had every test possible but still my life is greatly affected as my stomach bloats so bad that people hd came up to me in the street telling me I should be ashamed of myself as I am pregnant! It really interferes with my daily life


----------



## vjmb7210 (Mar 19, 2014)

I know exactly how you feel. I am also 26 and have always had stomach problems my whole life, but in the past year it has been unbearable. I go from one extreme to the next. I can have IBS-C for a week and then i have IBS-D for two weeks. I've had every test under the sun and have been told that there is nothing wrong with me and I have IBS. Everything I eat effects me. I have been put on Dicyclomine by my GI but nothing has really changed. It effects my everyday life and it's starting to cause me depression and anxiety.


----------



## ellewhite (May 3, 2014)

Hey I feel your pain but the opposite. I can't leave my bathroom for more than an hour cause no matter what I'm always getting diarrhea and I haven't been able to work for 6 years. Half the time I can't even go visit friends and family because of this. Then I got a sudden month of constipation. It drove me nuts but having people to talk to helps. Feel free to message me if you want someone to chat with


----------

